# looking for saginaw bay lake map



## biggfishy1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I currently have a colorado 400I garmen gps. I don't however have the saginaw bay lake map on it does anybody know where I can get it without buying the whole michigan lake map card since my gps already has the lake maps on it? My buddy ralf smith told me to ask for help here, I would't have thougt of this, so any help wuold be great.


----------

